# Hollandaise Sauce for Ahi Tuna?



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 21, 2011)

Is this a good sauce paired with the Ahi Tuna?

Or what other sauce would you recommend for Ahi Tuna?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 21, 2011)

I wouldn't want to put hollandaise with Ahi.  Personally I prefer my tuna sauceless but again that is my preference.  I just lightly season, sear and serve with flavourful sides such as saffron rice, a fruit salsa, etc.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2011)

I love it with wasabi, soy sauce, and pickled ginger on the side.  Seared with s & p.  Mmmmm.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef (Jun 21, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I wouldn't want to put hollandaise with Ahi.  Personally I prefer my tuna sauceless but again that is my preference.  I just lightly season, sear and serve with flavourful sides such as saffron rice, a fruit salsa, etc.


Ah great idea Thanks LP. 

I might go you're way. I might add sesame seeds to my Ahi tuna.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 21, 2011)

A dill sauce is also good.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 21, 2011)

Too heavy and masking


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 21, 2011)

Like the others said, it doesn't need much. I like to enjoy mine like a beef steak.  Rare with a quick sear, and with minimal added seasonings, so I can savor the natural flavor and texture...


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (Jun 23, 2011)

Well surprisingly, this can be a good combination - especially of the tuna is grilled like a steak to create a more charred flavor. It's that dark meat flavour that tuna can have that makes it workable.

If you go the hollandaise route, I would tend to create a derivate sauce from it though, such as a lime and chili hollandaise, and then serve with asparagus spears in the same sauce.

But I also made a video a while back with a tuna steak and fruit salsa. That's a lot easier than making a hollandaise anyway.


----------



## Zereh (Jun 23, 2011)

To me, tuna steaks need fresh, zingy ingredients instead of a heavy sauce. This is my all time favorite tuna recipe from Tyler Florence. It is _crazy_ good!!! I highly recommend trying it. 

This is for one serving but it's easy to double or triple or whatever you need to do.

*Pan-Seared Tuna with Avocado, Soy, Ginger, and Lime*

2 big handfuls fresh cilantro leaves, finely chopped
1/2 jalapeno, sliced
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger
1 garlic clove, grated
1 lime, juiced
2 tablespoons soy sauce
Pinch sugar
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 (6-ounce) block sushi-quality tuna
1 ripe avocado, halved, peeled, pitted, and sliced

In a mixing bowl, combine the cilantro, jalapeno, ginger, garlic, lime juice, soy sauce, sugar, salt, pepper, and 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Stir the ingredients together until well incorporated.

Place a skillet over medium-high heat and coat with the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil. Season the tuna generously with salt and pepper. Lay the tuna in the hot oil and sear for 1 minute on each side to form a slight crust. Pour 1/2 of the cilantro mixture into the pan to coat the fish. Serve the seared tuna with the sliced avocado and the remaining cilantro sauce drizzled over the whole plate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

Yummy!  Copied and pasted!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 23, 2011)

Zereh, it looks really good! I remember this episode now so thanks for posting - I may make it tonight if I can find some decent Ahi without having to go into the city.


----------

